# My ftp server time out on me



## digichikmon (Jun 27, 2008)

hi,
I create a ftp server in my house. I put port 8123. Because I don't have a stable IP address I went and get dynamic DNS from a website called No-IP.com . For FTP server software, I'm using Serv-U. 

At home, I test though my router linksys it works fine. I put my local ip on it, but if I go outside the house, I use the address that i created (ftp://myftpaddress:8123) to my ftp. It go threw the user name and password and when is retrieve directory listing, it time out. 

Error message:
Timeout detected.
Could not retrieve directory listing
Opening ASCII mode data connection for /bin/ls.
Error listing directory '/H:'.

What did I do wrong???
:upset::sigh:


----------

